# Lights



## Samx819 (Oct 31, 2005)

im new so if this has been posted before sorry.... 

i bought a 2005 3.5SL altima and it came with HID lights, but after lookin at some other models such as the maxima and the 350z their HID lights have a deeper blue and mine just looks bright white why is that? i'd figured nissan would put in the same HID setup to all their cars dont they?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Read up.

http://www.sylvania.com/LearnLighting/LightAndColor/LightColorCharacteristicf/

Basically, different tempurate bulbs emit different color lights. That's why Audi and BMW lights differ from other HID lights such as yours.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

Most car manufactures use HID capsules in the range of 4300Kelvin, the design of the reflector housing or projector lens is the main factor in the cosmetic differences between HID lighting in different vehicles. The Altima uses a reflector housing, most manufactures use a projector lens with their HID lighting systems.


----------

